# Naomi's Kidding Thread



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Naomi is our blue eyed darling here at Naptown Nigerians in Indianapolis, IN. She is a sweetie who had twins in 2011, the last time I bred her. this year she is bred to Kids Corral SEQ Anchor Man. This picture is her from the last time she was bred. She's not that far along this time and we've worked out our copper/minerals regime so she is absolutely stunning and sleek black with white spots. I will post updated pics soon. She stood for the buck 9/22/13 and 10/22/13...so we ll be guessing as to which breeding took. No udder formation yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, she is cute.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is naomi this year...already as big as last and with a month yet to go. Her udder is coming in so im guessing she is a february due girl...happy v day to me!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Naomi is 40" around...and she's so petite...full o' babies. She used to have copper issues...you can see it in the first pic I posted...but man is she sleek and shiny...coat looks blue in the light...amazing what a little mineral can do...we added zinc (zinpro), copper boluses, kelp and replamin and or red cell as needed.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, she's an inch bigger around (42") this week. She and another doe stood for a breeding that puts 145 days on valentines day and both does are confirmed bred...but I can't feel much udder yet. They're fooling me...they stood for march too, but we saw several GOOD breedings making them due starting the 14th of Feb. I'm hoping SOMEBODY goes in a couple weeks...cuz I've got two kidding stalls and three preggos. one is definitely march (confirmed bred, only with the buck once). I need to shave the fuzzies down so I can SEE the udder area...but it's been so cold...don't have the heart to do so just yet...even though my Andis clipper just came.

Naomi's belly is really tight and I can feel kiddos rollin' in there (I think). Everything but the udder says she's due in a few weeks...we'll see. I bet the cold makes them hold eveything up tight to stay warm until they have to fill and we're not seeing what we usually see this year.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Naomi is absolutely huge. The first pic in this thread is her the day before her last kidding. She's easily that big now and not due until Valentines day at the earliest. She only has a little udder though...I'd say navel orange size. I'm hoping she's the one that will kid this month...I can't have all three waiting until march...only have two kidding stalls.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks amazing since the bolus! :thumb:

I have a confession....I saw the first pic and was going to say something about copper, but then said..."Shut up Stephanie! She's not asking about that!"  but then I saw the other pics! She does look great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, Naomi is our poster child for mineral management. It wasn't just copper either...she needs Zinpro and Replamin regularly...but wow...look what minerals can do!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Me oh my..we r finally starting to fill an udder...lol. She had a nice ft one...hoping her 2 f one comes in soon!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I love seeing her in your house, just looking as comfortable as you please, as if every other household had a house-goat! If I didn't have house-dogs, I might get up the gumption to try raising a house-friendly goat. Meantime, I'll enjoy looking at your pictures of Naomi, and of Axykatt's Peggy Sue.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks! All of our goats come and go...but usually one at a time and under close supervision. JUST like have an 18 month old in the house, they are perma-toddlers. We watch close...if they start to lift their tail, on the floor they go. We goat proofed by installing floor-grade Baltic birch plywood in 4x4 squares and sealing with 7 coats of gymnasium urethane. As long as we clean up anything wet fast (and the goats virtually NEVER pee in the house..., lol)...we have no problems. They can stay in for up to an hour before they drop berries too...and most will run to the door before they do. they learn "no"...but we do have to stay close to keep them from eating books, homework, toys, etc. like I said...18 month old...it does work...but they are NOT full time housegoats. We just milk inside where its warm and let them come in to visit and play one at a time


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*no changes*

No changes...its negative 6 degrees and supposed to be 40 by next monday...so I'm glad my girls are in a holding pattern and doing nothing right now...though I would like to see more udder filling...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

It's warming up...and miss Naomi's babies have dropped (a little)...she still has some more loosening and positioning to do...but her udder is twice as big as it was in the last pic. I thought about snappiung a pic before work...then I saw all the muddy poopy muck slush and decided I didn't want to have to change my clothes...again...this morning.  Today is day 145....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 146...her tailhead is rising and her ligaments are starting to soften...looks like it really is day 146 and she wont wait till next month. Yay.... Shes a 2f as we had mineral copper issues to resolve with her last year and didnt breed her..but 2 years ago she kidded on day 152

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go soon for you.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day147...her hips have hollowed out...completely. looks like sinkholes up there...lol. still has strong ligs though...which is good as i teach childrens church today. We are getting a storm tomorrow though...so tonight is the night we move to the kidding barn in front of the goat cam!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes hanging on to them...thats for sure

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She should be at day 149...but im not seeing discharge...ligs are hard..udder not really filling. Sigh...starting to wonder if it will be march??? She sort of stood again...but not real willing...in oct. She hunched really good in september. Cmon...naomi...i need kiddos!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Come on Naomi! I will say I had a doe go to day 153 last spring.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

ShhhHHH!  lol...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If its any if it gives you a ray of hope she kidded out quads 3 does and a buck...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Quads...wow. shes dilating tonight a little...still has ligs and more filling to do. Shes posty though. I opened the gardwn gate so theyd leave the barn and go walk...apparently dry collard stems are still good gnawing these days...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 150...ligs are hard as pencils. No plug/discharge seen as of yet...her udder is still pretty small. She'll either kid by early next week...or wait until march I suppose, lol. 2 dates is worse than one!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

All shaved and scrubbed...her udder is so tiny still...should be 2x that by now....doe code

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't it just make you feel nutty!?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Went back through my notes from breeding season...september 23...stood well for buck multiple times...3 good hunches...buck threw head back and fell off once...then she was done. Oct 22..sort of stood one time but he had her cornered. No hunch and she was walking away. Today would be day 153 or shes not due until march 17...her ligs are hard as pencils still but her udder is tight...someone needs to kids for me todat...its gonna be 50 and sunny and i need goat babies! Lol...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like the 2nd date may have been the one.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So now we're due March 16...this is our last due date. She's 42.5 inches around and her sides lift up higher than her lil' spine poor thang....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

31 replies and no kids yet?! :lol: C'mon already!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah
.we were so sure she took the first date because she never really stood again after...kept walking away...but. lol...guess not. On the flip side...her udder is really filling....strangely though were getting rusty again and i bolused sept and end of january...more replamin for that girl i suppose...she also gets free choice kelp and good minerals

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We are at day 140...for sure this time. Poor girl is so huge she SQUEAKS while breathing if lying down. Yesterday she sat like a dog and spun on her rear in 3 complete cirles, then rolled over on her back and pedaled her legs...needed help getting back over...and went and stood with her front end up on a garden bed for a few minutes...some SERIOUS repositioning going on in there. I was actually worried she'd tear something doing all that...but then I'm not the one carrying around AT LEAST twins.

She also came down with some mites...which we treated and is now rusting again. Thing is I bolused her in January (after doing so in September) and she's got good loose minerals and kelp. I've been doing replamin weekly as I'm afraid to bolus her again so soon. Her wether son is doing the same thing. She was perfectly black in January (you can see the pictures from feb in this thread and then now...)... guess I'll be running a mineral panel on her after she kids. Wonder how $$$ that's going to be....

I'm actually getting a little concerned about her because she is SOOOO huge and working so hard to position those kids...fingers crossed for a safe delivery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my....hope it all works out smoothly! I don't think I'd re-bolus either...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Are ligs are softening and we r sinking in around the rear...day 143. Ive seen a few contractions...hoping for weekend kids

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes sooooo ready...just do it girl

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news? In those last pictures she was humongus!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

nope...now news...nada. She just.keeps.getting.bigger. lol... My bottles of lute & dex are starting to tempt me...but she has to pop sometime! She's day 147 or 148. Tried to kill the buck at the end of the second day...so she was done, lol. She's doing a LOT of rollong around on the ground each day trying to line kids up...tonight I plan to check/see if she's dilated any since there "appears" to be a potential for a tangled mess in there...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 149....a few small contractions..but still has her ligs.....going crazy now

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 151...no babies yet. She was the first doe bred and is now the last to kid! Me oh my...her sister just had quads....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Triplets! Doe.buck.buck...all blue eyed and flashy...at least one polled

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Pics

Gold is doelimg

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

To cute im still waiting on mine sigh 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

